# Could you be any prettier Jasper?



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Jasper is one of the babies out of Cayenne and Quincy's dozen. His Mom is an amazing young woman who looks after his coat beautifully! She took him to a pro two days ago for a FFT and bath and sent me these pictures. He is soooo pretty. His pigment and eye colour blows my mind.


----------



## Newmum (Jan 2, 2014)

Those eyes! I bet begging isn't hard with those


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

He is beautiful.... I have yet to see one of your pups that has not been breath-taking!


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

Ooh what a handsome young man!!!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Wow, what an extraordinarily handsome young man!! Will his coat colour change much or is it a "wait and see" thing??


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Wow that is really nice, dark pigment! Beautiful guy!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh my! He just sparkles!!!! Love that face!!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Manxcat said:


> Wow, what an extraordinarily handsome young man!! Will his coat colour change much or is it a "wait and see" thing??


We feel he will be considerably darker. His roots are copper, and every time he is scissored, where the hair is shorter is quite a bit deeper toned than the long puppy fluff.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Jasper was by far the lightest baby in the litter. I would have bet he would mature to be cream but genetics had other plans. This is his sister Diva, and she was born dark.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

You and trillium have this baby the down to a fine science. Gorgeous pups always! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

Very beautiful!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

oh beautiful!! what a face!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

The best thing about Jasper is, he is as sweet as he is gorgeous. Thanks for all the lovely comments.


----------



## wub (Apr 24, 2013)

Aww, I wasn't following this thread too closely but just wanted to thank everyone for their kind words about Jasper. He's my baby and I'm totally smitten with him.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Jasper is just fabulous looking. I love his face. Please give him a kiss from us.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Jasper is the sweetest boy. He has always sparkled and I think he might even sparkle more these days. Its so obvious that he loves his new mom. I couldn't wish for a better home for this sweet, handsome and special boy. Give him hugs for me.


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

Beautiful AND still smiling !!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> We feel he will be considerably darker. His roots are copper, and every time he is scissored, where the hair is shorter is quite a bit deeper toned than the long puppy fluff.



I think that happened with my Lou.. She seemed to have lighter thinner puppy hair almost as if she had some highlights.... and her adult hair was a more solid darker color 

I love this boy's face!!! He is stunning!!! Those eyes are truly so beautiful , like the most beautiful dark eyes I've seen !! Awesome dark pigment makes his expressions so much more vivid

That's why my favorite coloring a are lighter hair and sharpie black nose and lips. It just takes my breath away.... I LOVE All poodle coloring , but lately that's what's melting my heart the most ☺?


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

So glad to be able to see them grow ... Thanks for sharing photos!!! I can't enough of them ????


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

1


Lou said:


> So glad to be able to see them grow ... Thanks for sharing photos!!! I can't enough of them ????


I am so blessed! The families who have our pups are remarkable about staying in touch. We started FB pages for each litter, which makes everyone stay in touch with me and with one another. Each litter's page is like a separate happy family.


----------

